# marble or koi??



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello everyone  
I wanted to get an opinion on this female that I have. 
I was looking at some pictures on google as to what she might be I understand that kois are marbles, but what makes a koi a koi?? 
Thanks for your replies you guys.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think marbles are usually only 1 other color (like white with black spots). The koi have more color patterns. This is just a guess, I dont know much about betta colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> I think marbles are usually only 1 other color (like white with black spots). The koi have more color patterns. This is just a guess, I dont know much about betta colors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aaah that makes sense!! Thanks to your reply!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

> I think marbles are usually only 1 other color (like white with black spots). The koi have more color patterns. This is just a guess, I dont know much about betta colors.


That's not quite it. A marble is a fish who's color is splotchy, has an unpredictable pattern, and, often times, changes. Marbles could be 10 different colors- as long as it falls under those definitions it's a marble. 

I don't know the technical definition of kois (they're a fairly recent development), but from what I've seen and read they usually have two or three colors is smaller spots or patches, and stay more stable over time. 

Marble- http://www.splendenspower.cz/files/6stnds/Bettas4all/Marble1.jpg

Koi- http://upic.me/i/y4/fwbettashmp1249315535.jpg


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> That's not quite it. A marble is a fish who's color is splotchy, has an unpredictable pattern, and, often times, changes. Marbles could be 10 different colors- as long as it falls under those definitions it's a marble.
> 
> I don't know the technical definition of kois (they're a fairly recent development), but from what I've seen and read they usually have two or three colors is smaller spots or patches, and stay more stable over time.
> 
> ...


That's good info. In other words my fish is pretty much a marble?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would consider it a marble, but that ones a bit tricky...


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> I would consider it a marble, but that ones a bit tricky...


Hahahaha why is that?


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

To me it looks like a koi. But like a said, I dont know much about betta patterns. I just got fin types down like a month ago lol. Bettas arent my forte.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> To me it looks like a koi. But like a said, I dont know much about betta patterns. I just got fin types down like a month ago lol. Bettas arent my forte.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice!!! Well I am still not sure if its koi or not.. Let's see what the experts think. I think it might be a "fancy"


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cuz if you look at the marbled pic it is one color and they sort of blend into each other. While the koi has more colors and dont really blend.

But some of the pattern on yours does blend and some other areas dont. I think that was what Matt was talking about, when he said this one is tricky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There no color called "fancy"... Usually when fish are labeled like that it's just one of the the things the Thai breeders call them. 

I think she's a marble because of the splotches of color or lack thereof, especially on her body (though it is also especially noticeable on her anal fin). She's tricky because while she has all the telltale signs of a marble she kinda looks like a koi... But you can never go on looks alone.


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> There no color called "fancy"... Usually when fish are labeled like that it's just one of the the things the Thai breeders call them.
> 
> I think she's a marble because of the splotches of color or lack thereof, especially on her body (though it is also especially noticeable on her anal fin). She's tricky because while she has all the telltale signs of a marble she kinda looks like a koi... But you can never go on looks alone.



I understand that there is no Color called " fancy" but what I meant to say was that maybe her pattern is what they call "fancy"


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, a Thai breeder would call her Fancy.

I agree she's a marble though and not the koi which are definitive splotches all over, or they are supposed to have definitive splotches. She doesn't have enough splotches that I'd consider her a Koi, generally it also extends to the fins but that's more optional lol.


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Yeah, a Thai breeder would call her Fancy.
> 
> I agree she's a marble though and not the koi which are definitive splotches all over, or they are supposed to have definitive splotches. She doesn't have enough splotches that I'd consider her a Koi, generally it also extends to the fins but that's more optional lol.


Aaaaah on so she's a fancy marble!!! Cool!! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well Fancy is just a term that encompasses both Koi and Marble generally so you can just say marble.


----------



## eli82 (Nov 10, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Well Fancy is just a term that encompasses both Koi and Marble generally so you can just say marble.


MARBLE  thank you I appreciate that.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

it looks like it could be a mix between marble AND Koi!
with the blue and white body, then the koi like fins


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Koi is marble, fancy is marble, piebald is marble, monster is marble, monkey face is marble etc... all are commercial names for pretty much the same thing to get more people to buy them. And since marble is unpredictable and changes like crazy you could get a fancy turn into a monster and then turn into a koi, because its all the same thing, just whatever colour pattern they have at the time.

Yours I would call a fancy marble, which just means dragon marble since shes dragon based


----------

